# Couple BAB knife blanks today



## VotTak (Jun 10, 2018)

Made couple of BAB knife blanks today. Not something wow but it is OK

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 10, 2018)

Wowser! Colorful! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 10, 2018)

Very nice. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 11, 2018)

Your wow and my WOW don't have the same definitions!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

